# Windows Media Player 12 doesn't update "Date last played" data



## wii2006 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello

I have been using Windows Media Player as my main music player for a long time, but I have been having a lot of problems since I updated from Windows Vista to Windows 8.

When I listen to music, the "date last played" data seems to get updated with the current date. However, when I restart WMP12, most of the songs I just listened to look like they never have been played. The "date last played" information is gone. Sometimes, ratings I have given songs seem to disappear also. 

I really like WMP (v.11 more than v.12), but I need to be able to see what I have listened to. I would hate to have to change music player just because of this.

*I have tried almost everything*:
1. Rebuilding the library through the "restore media library" option in WMP12
2. Rebuilding the library through the Windows Media Player troubleshooter in the Control Panel (when I'm done with this, it still says that the library is corrupted)
3. Deleting all the library files in AppData>Local>Microsoft>Media Player
4. Doing a clean boot
5. Disabling Media Player from Control panel and reinstalling it
6. Running a full computer virus/malware scan
7. Deleting the library files and reinstalling WMP at the same time.

Windows Media Player 12.0.9200.16420
Windows 8 Pro 64-bit


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you by any chance regularly run the utility *CCleaner* to clean up temporary files? If so, go to the *Applications* tab in the main window, and *uncheck* the box in front of *Windows Media Player.* I'll guess that a Media Player log keeps track of what media has been played. Unchecking the option box will keep CCleaner from cleaning that particular log.

If you use any other cleanup utility, perform the same inspection of its settings. Some antimalware & system utility "suites" incorporate such a cleaner: look for settings and options relating to Windows logs, expecially WMP logs.
_________________________

If, on the other hand, WMP is corrupting its database or log files all by itself, see what happens if you visit the Privacy tab in Windows Media Player 12 Options tabs, and make sure that the boxes in the History section are checked for Music, Video, Pictures, & Playlists. You can try selecting the Clear History & Clear Cache option buttons, you to see if afterwards WMP does a better job if keeping track of the last-played data.

Best of luck 
. . . Gary


[By the way, I think CCleaner is the best of its sort of program, but it does have to be used carefully. It has extensive "UnDo" features built-in.]


----------



## wii2006 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello

I have never used CCleaner or any other cleanup utility, only Windows Defender.

The History section was all checked. I have now cleared both caches and will evaluate if it has any effect.

Thank you


----------



## wii2006 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello again

It seems that clearing the caches did the trick. Thank you so much!

I thought all the caches and library data got deleted/cleared when I reinstalled WMP and deleted all the library files, but it seems the cache was still corrupt after this.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Good work! Thank you for letting us know how it turned out.
. . . Gary


----------

